# ilford vs foma/ kentmere/oriental?



## Holley (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm really not up for spending $70+ on a 100ct. box of paper right now.
from what i've seen, the last three are closer to $45.


has anyone tried the last three?
how do they compare to ilford RC?
& are there any significant changes in the wash times? 


please and thank you. :]


----------



## doobs (Feb 1, 2008)

I use Ilford Multigrade IV RC often cause it's all the local camera store ever seems to stock. It's fine. I wouldn't use it for prints I would exhibition (not like I would do that anyway ) or anything. I use it a lot for contact sheets and test enlargements, etc.

I started on Ilford RC though, It's a fine paper for normal, everyday printing.


----------



## Holley (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah, the ilford is what my professor recommended, but i was curious about other papers & the difference between say... ilford and kentmere as far as quality and the actual darkroom process (if it takes longer in the developer, stop, fix, any little tricks to using it, etc.)


----------



## ann (Feb 2, 2008)

all most all Rc papers have the same development , stop and fixing times.

one exception is Ilford's cool tone paper which requires a 2 minute development time rather than 90 secs.


----------



## Holley (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks tons.


----------

